# Radares Meteorológicos



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 21:18)

Malta eu gostaria de saber se existem á venda radares meteorológicos (tipo locais) domésticos ou entao tipo radares para medirem as temperatura das nuvens é que eu gostaria de saber como andam por aqui as nuvens na minha zona nos dias mais tempestuosos   ??

Se me puderem esclarecer eu agradecia.

Nota: O radar do IM mudou http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp parece maior


----------



## Seringador (9 Mar 2007 às 13:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta eu gostaria de saber se existem á venda radares meteorológicos (tipo locais) domésticos ou entao tipo radares para medirem as temperatura das nuvens é que eu gostaria de saber como andam por aqui as nuvens na minha zona nos dias mais tempestuosos   ??
> 
> Se me puderem esclarecer eu agradecia.
> 
> Nota: O radar do IM mudou http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp parece maior



Boas,

Mas não está enquadrado e mais uma vez o Norte está incompleto em deterimento do de Ceuta  

Podes adquirir um por  leilão ou comprar na hoira fica por 51,00€ mais ou menos, enquanto por leilão adquires por muito mais baixo, se quiseres um pro custa para aí 130,00€


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2007 às 16:18)

Um Doppler de última geração custa uns bons 2 milhões de dolares.
Se ganhar o Euromilhões prometo que compro um brinquedo desses e mando instalar no norte


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2007 às 16:20)

Vince disse:


> Um Doppler de última geração custa uns bons 2 milhões de dolares.
> Se ganhar o Euromilhões prometo que compro um brinquedo desses e mando instalar no norte



hehehe  quem falou em comprar um bicho desses


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2007 às 16:40)

HotSpot disse:


> hehehe  quem falou em comprar um bicho desses



Então o Mário Barros pode ser endinheirado e querer comprar uma coisita dessas hehehe  

O ideal seria um destes móveis, sempre se pode levar nas viagens e nas férias  
Mas mesmo estes ficam quase ao mesmo preços dos fixos, sempre na ordem do milhão ou mais de dolares. Podiamos fazer uma vaquina entre todos para instalar um no norte


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 19:06)

Obrigadão malta pelas sugestões eu vou tentar comprar em breve um radar zonal ou então só o comprarei para o fim da Primavera que é a altura em que vai começar a chover a potes (pelas previsões do Seringador) pensei que fossem mais caros   

Continuo leitor de novas sugestões


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 23:55)

Que acham deste http://www.logismarket.pt/testo-por...elhos-testo-830-t3/897845487-897752976-p.html


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 20:13)

É pena que seje só a nivel da america mas quem quiser que faça download pata acompanhar os furacões http://www.stormpredator.com/   

Mais um sitetezito http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/nmm22/CAPLI.htm


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 22:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> É pena que seje só a nivel da america mas quem quiser que faça download pata acompanhar os furacões http://www.stormpredator.com/
> 
> Mais um sitetezito http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/nmm22/CAPLI.htm



É muito bonito mas esses software funciona apenas com a rede de radares americana

Já agora vejam a rede de radares europeia:






Um abraço sinóptico


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Mar 2007 às 16:56)

Mas falando em radares meteorologicos! Existem esses tais radares locais (tipo 50kms de raio). Qto custarão? Alguém sabe onde se encontram, tipo alguns sites que vendam esse tipo de material!

Por exemplo, os radares do IM quanto custaram e quem os fornece? Devem ter modelos bem mais pequenos a preços mais acessiveis não?

Alguém que saiba alguma coisa! Q diga!


----------



## rossby (27 Mar 2007 às 19:31)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Mas falando em radares meteorologicos! Existem esses tais radares locais (tipo 50kms de raio). Qto custarão? Alguém sabe onde se encontram, tipo alguns sites que vendam esse tipo de material!
> 
> Por exemplo, os radares do IM quanto custaram e quem os fornece? Devem ter modelos bem mais pequenos a preços mais acessiveis não?
> 
> Alguém que saiba alguma coisa! Q diga!



 Infelizmente um radar meteorológico é demasiado caro mesmo para um serviço como o IM. Por isso, o IM apenas dispõe de 2. Aqui nos Açores existe um na Terceira, mas é dos EUA. Vou procurar saber quanto foi que custou o último e quem é a firma/consórcio que o forneceu.
Mesmo um radar móvel como o da Univ. Colorado deve ser demasiado caro para um particular.  

 Não conheço radares de pequeno porte a não ser os utilizados nos navios e aviões para localizar nuvens ou outros objectos, mas acho que não é isso que pretendem pois não ?

Um abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2007 às 21:39)

Isto é bastante porreiro http://www.ambientweather.com/bostlidepcic.html


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2007 às 22:07)

rossby disse:


> iado caro mesmo para um serviço como o IM. Por isso, o IM apenas dispõe de 2. Aqui nos Açores existe um na Terceira, mas é dos EUA.



Por acaso já muitas vezes me questionei se nos Açores não existiria um radar americano, e numas pesquisas que fiz descobri que existe realmente um sofisticado Doppler pertencente ao programa Next Generation Radar (NEXRAD).



> The NEXRAD network is composed of 159 operational radars (121 NWS, 12 FAA and 26 USAF) and 8 non-operational radars used for training and depot-level support. The radars are located throughout the United States and its territories and in four locations outside of the continental United States, two in Korea, one in Okinawa and one in the *Azores*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se existe, porque é que os dados não está disponíveis publicamente ? Estou a dizer isto porque os americanos nalgumas bases tem o radar na Net. O melhor exemplo é o da base americana de ROTA, no sul de Espanha, perto de Jerez e do estreito de Gibraltar. 

O link é este:
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/radar/index.php?media=image&product=srppirr

Será que nos Açores não poderiam fazer o mesmo ?


----------



## dj_alex (28 Mar 2007 às 10:37)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso já muitas vezes me questionei se nos Açores não existiria um radar americano, e numas pesquisas que fiz descobri que existe realmente um sofisticado Doppler pertencente ao programa Next Generation Radar (NEXRAD).
> 
> Se existe, porque é que os dados não está disponíveis publicamente ? Estou a dizer isto porque os americanos nalgumas bases tem o radar na Net. O melhor exemplo é o da base americana de ROTA, no sul de Espanha, perto de Jerez e do estreito de Gibraltar.
> 
> OSerá que nos Açores não poderiam fazer o mesmo ?



Se reparares na Rota nao existe o radar do programa Next Generation Radar...O mais provavel é ser isso...e eles ainda não estarem a mandar cá para for os dados dos radares novos...


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Mar 2007 às 11:42)

rossby disse:


> Infelizmente um radar meteorológico é demasiado caro mesmo para um serviço como o IM. Por isso, o IM apenas dispõe de 2. Aqui nos Açores existe um na Terceira, mas é dos EUA. Vou procurar saber quanto foi que custou o último e quem é a firma/consórcio que o forneceu.
> Mesmo um radar móvel como o da Univ. Colorado deve ser demasiado caro para um particular.
> 
> Não conheço radares de pequeno porte a não ser os utilizados nos navios e aviões para localizar nuvens ou outros objectos, mas acho que não é isso que pretendem pois não ?
> ...



ok, obrigado! se puderes vê-me isso e depois diz alguma coisa! Nunca seria para um particular, mas sim para um grupo de investigação cientifica! Esses radares dos navios e aviões que tipo de informação podem dar e qual o alcance deles? Pode ser interessante!


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 14:15)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso já muitas vezes me questionei se nos Açores não existiria um radar americano, e numas pesquisas que fiz descobri que existe realmente um sofisticado Doppler pertencente ao programa Next Generation Radar (NEXRAD).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De facto existe e as imagens de certos produtos RADAR jé estiveram disponíves online na página da BA4 das Lajes ha alguns anos atrás. Mas actualmente não sei pq não estão.   . De qq forma no nosso Centro em P.Delgada temos uma ligação directa e acesso aos produtos deste RADAR mas não sei se estamos autorizados a divulga-las uma vez que os pormenores da sua utilização/divulgação fazem parte de um acordo que não conheço .

Um abraço


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2007 às 16:36)

rossby disse:


> De qq forma no nosso Centro em P.Delgada temos uma ligação directa e acesso aos produtos deste RADAR mas não sei se estamos autorizados a divulga-las uma vez que os pormenores da sua utilização/divulgação fazem parte de um acordo que não conheço .



Bem, se pelo menos vocês tem acesso a ele menos mal.

Mas acho estranho quase toda a rede Nexrad estar aberta ao público, esse nao estar. Sempre seria uma mais valia para a população (pescadores, aviação, etc,etc), pelo menos para na ilha Terceira.
Talvez numa próxima renegociação do acordo das Lajes alguém se lembre desse pequeno pormenor.


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 17:12)

Vince disse:


> Bem, se pelo menos vocês tem acesso a ele menos mal.
> 
> Mas acho estranho quase toda a rede Nexrad estar aberta ao público, esse nao estar. Sempre seria uma mais valia para a população (pescadores, aviação, etc,etc), pelo menos para na ilha Terceira.
> Talvez numa próxima renegociação do acordo das Lajes alguém se lembre desse pequeno pormenor.



 Pois ... e esta ligação que temos + software foi e é paga pelo IM

Talvez pouca gente saiba, mas o "célebre" Acordo da Base das Lajes não foi ainda ratificado pelo governo americano . Por outro lado, o acordo é entre o Estado Português e o dos EUA, ficando o Governo Regional "de fora" .


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

Já agora, uma foto da Serra de Santa Bárbara onde está o radar (a bola) vista de quem vem de Angra:


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 17:45)

Malta encontrei              

Era mesmo isto que queria http://www.biral.com/met/precipitation/mrr.htm

Agora é uma questão de saber onde comprar.


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 18:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta encontrei
> 
> Era mesmo isto que queria http://www.biral.com/met/precipitation/mrr.htm
> 
> Agora é uma questão de saber onde comprar.



 Interessante. Mas atenção que é apenas para perfís verticais para um dado azimute.    Mas se estás satisfeito tudo bem
Msmo assim deve ser um brinquedo nada barato


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2007 às 20:37)

Mário Barros, encontrei este espectacular, vai preparando o livro de cheques    

*Compacto e Portátil ....*






*Liga-se a um Computador*






*Pode-se instalar num mastro ou em cima de veiculos.*






*Poderoso software de controlo, que até faz upload das imagens para um servidor*






*Especificações:*
Alcance até 444 km    






*Fabricante:*
http://www.ewradar.com/Products.aspx

*Modelo: E600 (Brochura PDF)*
http://www.ewradar.com/documents/E600 brochure 06.pdf

*Preço ??!??*


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 21:13)

Vince disse:


> Mário Barros, encontrei este espectacular, vai preparando o livro de cheques
> 
> *Compacto e Portátil ....*
> 
> ...



 Muito interessante. Embora não seja especialista em radares meteorológicos, parece uma boa solução para quem não pode investir muito. 

Mesmo assim acho que tb não deve ser nada barato

Mas afinal, o que é que pretendem fazer com o radar ? Ainda não precebi


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 21:23)

Muito porreiro    

Mas acho que ao comprares qualquer radar tem de te dar uma carta que declara a permição de emitir ondas rádio FM pelo menos foi o que li.

Notes on frequency permission and operation of the MRR

The customer / end user is liable for the acquisition of the frequency permission and the operation of the MRR system for the region of use. Biral provides guidance to users in acquiring permission.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 21:26)

rossby disse:


> Muito interessante. Embora não seja especialista em radares meteorológicos, parece uma boa solução para quem não pode investir muito.
> 
> Mesmo assim acho que tb não deve ser nada barato
> 
> Mas afinal, o que é que pretendem fazer com o radar ? Ainda não precebi



Hehe ver as nuvens    como se densenvolvem aqui no bairro.


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe ver as nuvens    como se densenvolvem aqui no bairro.




 Já pensas-te numa camara fot. ou uma webcam ? O radar é para detectar gotas "grandes" como as de chuva. Por isso, não é muito aconselhável para "ver" nuvens. Ha coisas interessantes que se podia fazer com uma webcam


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 23:02)

rossby disse:


> Já pensas-te numa camara fot. ou uma webcam ? O radar é para detectar gotas "grandes" como as de chuva. Por isso, não é muito aconselhável para "ver" nuvens. Ha coisas interessantes que se podia fazer com uma webcam



Sim é isso eu quero acompanhar as "tempestades" ver a quantide de precepitação que as nuvens por cima de mim carregam e ver quanta descarregam. 

Não quero depender do IM os radares deles andam sempre com um tempo enorme de atraso quero acompanhar os fenomenos em tempo real.


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim é isso eu quero acompanhar as "tempestades" ver a quantide de precepitação que as nuvens por cima de mim carregam e ver quanta descarregam.



 Mas o radar do IM não chega ?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 23:13)

rossby disse:


> Mas o radar do IM não chega ?



É mais fixe se for a nivel regional   é mais empolgante ver aquilo que está a afectar a minha zona e aquilo que ainda lá vem


----------



## vivi (28 Mar 2007 às 23:13)

ola boa noite 
olha podes  fazer recepçao meteorologica com um programa chamado 
wxtoimg.  da para ver a temperatura das nuvens e nao so tira umas imagens as vezes espectaculares, ainda por cima e a borlix mas para isso tens de ter um receptor radio ou scanner para escutar as frequencias dos satelites meteorologicos.http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/~map/weather/notes/buildyourown/
frequencias:  137.912 mhz FM
                  137.620
                  137.500
                  137.800 

eu até te enviava umas fotos so nao sei como as meter aqui ???
podes sempre falar comigo em 
ct1etx@hotmail.com


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 23:17)

vivi disse:


> ola boa noite
> olha podes  fazer recepçao meteorologica com um programa chamado
> wxtoimg.  da para ver a temperatura das nuvens e nao so tira umas imagens as vezes espectaculares, ainda por cima e a borlix mas para isso tens de ter um receptor radio ou scanner para escutar as frequencias dos satelites meteorologicos.http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/~map/weather/notes/buildyourown/
> frequencias:  137.912 mhz FM
> ...



Obrigadão pela dica   

Para inserir imagens vai aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mar 2007 às 10:03)

rossby disse:


> Mas o radar do IM não chega ?



Se estiveres no norte, é melhor esquecer o radar do IM! Na melhor das hipoteses tens o da galiza, mas mesmo assim... Faz falta um radar no norte, mas o relevo acidentado obrigaria a muitas correcções!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mar 2007 às 10:26)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Se estiveres no norte, é melhor esquecer o radar do IM! Na melhor das hipoteses tens o da galiza, mas mesmo assim... Faz falta um radar no norte, mas o relevo acidentado obrigaria a muitas correcções!



No norte precisavas de pelos menos 2 radares.....


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 15:37)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Se estiveres no norte, é melhor esquecer o radar do IM! Na melhor das hipoteses tens o da galiza, mas mesmo assim... Faz falta um radar no norte, mas o relevo acidentado obrigaria a muitas correcções!



Há muitos anos que foi proposto pelo INMG (actual IM) um projecto de rede de radares para cobrir todo o território, incluindo as RA, mas infelizmente só puderam ser financiados 2. Mas como sempre, são as opções políticas que prevalecem e isto é uma das victórias do estado democrático. Se o governo achar que é mais importante ou prioritário dotar muitas escolas de estações meteorológicas para fins didáticos do que financiar um único radar meteorológico, é uma opção política não acham ?

um abraço


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 16:10)

Bruno Campos disse:


> ok, obrigado! se puderes vê-me isso e depois diz alguma coisa! Nunca seria para um particular, mas sim para um grupo de investigação cientifica! Esses radares dos navios e aviões que tipo de informação podem dar e qual o alcance deles? Pode ser interessante!



Soube de fonte segura que o RADAR da Cruz do Leão custou cerca de 2 milhões de euros (software, torre e outras infraestruturas) ha cerca de 10 anos !


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2007 às 17:10)

rossby disse:


> Mas o radar do IM não chega ?



*1º) Cobertura*
O Norte não tem cobertura, mas é no norte que chove mais... 
Um pouco estranho, não acha ? Na verdade isso não é um problema só com os radares, mas um problema geral de todo o país, o velho problema do norte vs sul, litoral vs interior ou continente vs açores, que a madeira não se pode queixar ;-)

De qualquer forma, percebe-se que haja um no centro do país, mas já não percebo porque é que a haver um segundo, este está no Algarve... onde chove menos e habita uma fracção da população do norte.

*2) Política*
Todos sabemos que somos um país pobre, e obviamente os recursos são limitados.Estes radares custam fortunas. E diga-se de passagem que até aqui poucos os utilizavam para além do IM. 

Mas penso que essa realidade mudou muito nos últimos 2 anos, pois basta ver como quando há um temporal, o site do IM vai abaixo temporáriamente tal a quantidade de acessos. Portugal tem muitos defeitos, mas há determinadas áreas ligadas à tecnologia onde temos indicadores impressionantes. Para grande espanto do Google somos o país com o maior número de blogues per capita no mundo no Blogger, e temos por exemplo quase um milhão de utilizadores no Hi5. Somos um dos países case-study na utilização de telemoveis de última geração, muitos fabricantes testam novas funcionalidades aqui e no ... Japão.
O IM (e muitos outros organismos) tem que tirar partido disso, continuar a apostar no seu site e divulgar cada vez mais informação e conhecimento. É assim que se faz na América, em que a meteorologia e a climatologia são fenónomos de massas que arrastam multidões de milhões de pessoas. O regresso do IM à TV foi um bom passo, mas tem que ser muito mais ambiciosos e querer sempre fazer mais e melhor, pois assim ajudam a divulgar também a ciência.

Como disse, nos EUA e noutros países é assim que os organismos obtêm verbas, por causa do interesse público, seja para construir satélites para seguir furacões, seja para enviar sondas para Marte. Reparem como cada aventura em Marte é televisionada com grande pompa pela NASA. Para quê ? Para cativar as audiências e obter assim fundos para os seus programas especiais.

O interesse pela meteorologia é enorme, mesmo em Portugal. Este forum mostra isso, mas mesmo noutros foruns mais generalistas sempre que ocorre algum episódio especial toda a gente fala disso na Internet, nos cafés ou em casa à mesa das refeições . O IM tem que saber tirar partido desse interesse e capitalizar esse interesse junto dos responsáveis políticos.

*3) Radares actuais*

a) Será que não é possível fazer melhor com os radares actuais ? Não poderemos ter 15 minutos de "refresh" como em Espanha ou até 5m como noutros países ?

b) Não é possível disponibilizar os dados do radar de uma forma mais interactiva como acontece por exemplo nos Nexrad do Wunderground ? Em que podemos fazer zoom no território, obter mais detalhe, etc,etc ? Parece-me que isso nem é dificil de fazer, é feito em muitos locais recorrendo a umas applet Java ou Dhtml e recorrendo a mapas detalhados e interactivos.

c) É possível disponibilizar os dados para fora ? Por exemplo nalguns países os dados de radar são disponibilizados a quem esteja interessado, um site por exemplo, e cada site faz então as aplicações que entender para melhor a visualização e interactividade.


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 18:15)

OK. Embora nunca fiz parte do grupo do RADAR do IM, vou tentar responder 



Vince disse:


> *1º) Cobertura*
> O Norte não tem cobertura, mas é no norte que *chove mais*...
> Um pouco estranho, não acha ? Na verdade isso não é um problema só com os radares, mas um problema geral de todo o país, o velho problema do norte vs sul, litoral vs interior ou continente vs açores, que a madeira não se pode queixar ;-)
> 
> ...




1. *COBERTURA*: Não acho estranho, pois o que está aqui em causa não é a quantidade total de precipitação mas a sua intensidade. Não tenho valores estatísticos para confirmar, mas provavelmente no Sul ocorrem aguaceiros mais intensos e com maior frequência do que no Norte e são esses para os quais o RADAR está especialmente vocacionado. E provavelmente foi por esta razão que se optou por o segundo no Algarve. Mas como disse, não tenho a ceteza disto, é apenas uma conjectura minha 

2. *POLÍTICA*: Certamente somos um país pobre, mas então não se compreende como a Espanha pode ter mais radares/habitante e menos PIB/radar Mas basta comparar os orçamentos do INM e do IM. Não tem nada a ver ... Bom, isto para não falar da NOAA que pertence a outro mundo. 

*Radares actuais*:

a) Julgo que os radares do IM produzem imagens de 10 em 10 minutos, mas provavelmente deve ser alguma limitação de natureza informática que julgo será melhorada num futuro próximo.  
b) e c) O wunderground é uma empresa privada que tem de ter lucros. O IM é um serviço público financiado pelos nossos impostos. Teoricamente, os serviços públicos não podem competir com a iniciativa privada. Pelo que julgo que o IM tal como a NOAA ou a NASA não deve competir com o wunderground mas sim vender a "matéria prima" necessária. Alguém sabe quanto é que o wunderground paga a NOAA pelos direitos das imagens ?  

UM abraço


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 18:43)

Seringador disse:


> Ninguém disse nem era essa a intenção de que estivesses envolvido...
> mais uma vez a duvidar... bem
> não ouvi falar... foi uma contastação
> não sou eu quem tem de explicar.. se não sabes paciência....mas dúvido que não saibas...



Mas relativo a que ? ao RADAR ? Não me lembro


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2007 às 19:11)

rossby disse:


> *Radares actuais*:
> a) Julgo que os radares do IM produzem imagens de 10 em 10 minutos, mas provavelmente deve ser alguma limitação de natureza informática que julgo será melhorada num futuro próximo.
> b) e c) O wunderground é uma empresa privada que tem de ter lucros. O IM é um serviço público financiado pelos nossos impostos. Teoricamente, os serviços públicos não podem competir com a iniciativa privada. Pelo que julgo que o IM tal como a NOAA ou a NASA não deve competir com o wunderground mas sim vender a "matéria prima" necessária. Alguém sabe quanto é que o wunderground paga a NOAA pelos direitos das imagens ?



Obrigado pelas respostas.
Se houvesse uma actualização de 10 minutos seria perfeito.

Quanto ao resto, se alguma vez por acaso falar com alguém dessa área dos radares meta uma cunha/pedido   para isto que lhe vou dizer:

Há uma forma muito simples, barata e rápida de disponibilizar dados a todos. 
O INM espanhol faz isso. Basta disponibilizar os dados da precipitação num Gif transparente. Mas apenas a precipitação, nada mais, nem mapas nem localidades. Nada.

Por exemplo o Gif espanhol está neste link:

http://www.inm.es/wwb/radar/r01wulti.gif

--- imagem---------8<----------------------------------





--------------------8<----------------------------------

A imagem não é perfeita, deveria ter mais resolução, o que no caso espanhol não seria dificil dada a quantidade de radares que tem.

E com essa imagem pode-se fazer o que quiser, como por exemplo aplica-la numa aplicação dum site, ou por exemplo fazer um overlay no Google Earth, desta forma:










Uma vez feito esse overlay, obtem-se isto:






E sem trabalho nenhum, temos uma interface de radar muito mais completa em termos geográficos e com total interactividade.
Se a imagem tivesse muita resolução, então seria excelente. O próprio IM poderia depois fornecer no seu site o ficheiro do Google Earth j com o overlay todo configurado, e deixar os utilizadores mais felizes  E quem diz o radar, diz a DEA's, etc...


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 20:24)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> Se houvesse uma actualização de 10 minutos seria perfeito.
> 
> Quanto ao resto, se alguma vez por acaso falar com alguém dessa área dos radares meta uma cunha/pedido   para isto que lhe vou dizer:
> ...



 Boa ! Provavelmente os meus colegas já sabem disto.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 20:39)

Malta acham que um radar de um barco (pessoal) pode servir em terra para detectar precepitação ??


----------



## rossby (29 Mar 2007 às 21:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta acham que um radar de um barco (pessoal) pode servir em terra para detectar precepitação ??



 Não. Esses radares são para detecção de estruturas como outros navios e obstáculos. 

No entanto, existem radares met. para navios e aviões, mas são certamente mais caros que os primeiros.


----------



## rossby (30 Mar 2007 às 13:31)

rossby disse:


> Não. Esses radares são para detecção de estruturas como outros navios e obstáculos.
> 
> No entanto, existem radares met. para navios e aviões, mas são certamente mais caros que os primeiros.



 Correcção: Também detectam chuva, mas sem quantificar intensidade de precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2007 às 18:15)

http://www.raymarine.com/raymarine/Default.asp?site=1&SECTion=2&Page=4&Parent=2


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.raymarine.com/raymarine/Default.asp?site=1&SECTion=2&Page=4&Parent=2



Atenção, como o rossby disse, isso são radares de navegação, para detectar obstáculos, comuns na maioria dos barcos, nada tem a ver com os doppler.

Apesar de alguns dos modelos desse site que indicaste terem funções de Meteorologia, essa informação como imagens de radar de precipitação, tracking de tempestades, etc,  é recebida via satélite (do Marine Weather Service), não é o equipamento que tem essas funcionalidades, quando muito, tem as duma banal estação meteorologica.


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 19:52)

Vince disse:


> Mário Barros, encontrei este espectacular, vai preparando o livro de cheques
> 
> *Compacto e Portátil ....*
> 
> ...





Mandei um mail a perguntar por preços, parece um aparelho fantastico


Estou a aguardar resposta


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

apassosviana disse:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Mandei um mail a perguntar por preços, parece um aparelho fantastico
> ...



imagino o preço deve ter muitos dígitos  fazemos uma vaquinha aqui no  meteopt e fica meteopt radar


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

spiritmind disse:


> imagino o preço deve ter muitos dígitos  fazemos uma vaquinha aqui no  meteopt e fica meteopt radar



tambem eu

agora pediram-me organização, nome completo e morada , porra para saber um preço, deve ser mesmo grande


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

Numa conversa off topic que tive há dias com uma pessoa ligada à meteorologia, descobri que o futuro radar meteorológico de Arouca no conjunto com as obras da torre, etc, etc, será uma obra com custos à volta de 1milhão de contos. Ou seja 5 milhões de euros!

E quanto custará um radar que emite imagens com esta precisão: 





Hão-de reparar que tem em conta o relevo. Às vezes há chuva nos vales, outras vezes nas montanhas. Faz distinção entre as encostas dos alpes... Enfim.
Ah, e actualização de 10 em 10 minutos

http://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/web/en/weather/current_weather/radar_images.html


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

O mail da EWR Weather radar Systems é dlapoint@ewradar.com, ainda tou a espera de resposat mas se mais alguem quiser tentar.

Bem esse radar da suiça deve ter +++uns digitos no preço

Isto é que é uma rede de radares:






Tambem é um pais garde e com muitas tempestades


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

AnDré disse:


> Numa conversa off topic que tive há dias com uma pessoa ligada à meteorologia, descobri que o futuro radar meteorológico de Arouca no conjunto com as obras da torre, etc, etc, será uma obra com custos à volta de 1milhão de contos. Ou seja 5 milhões de euros!



Sim, é muito caro. Mas também não pensei que fosse tanto, aqui há uns anos falava-se num milhão de dolares. Há poucas semanas o governo autónomo da Galiza adjudicou a compra e instalação de um radar por 2,3 milhões de €. 



> Así, a Consellería de Medio Ambiente destina algo máis de 2,3 millóns de euros á adquisición dun radar meteorolóxico para mellorar a predición dos fenómenos adversos, especialmente as intensas choivas causantes de inundacións, como as do ano pasado, en alternancia con persistentes secas, como está sucedendo nos últimos meses.
> http://www.galicia-hoxe.com/index_2.php?idMenu=79&idEdicion=745&idNoticia=247660



Talvez o português seja melhor não sei, mas custar o dobro ainda é grande a diferença, se calhar é para pagar às prestações que o país está teso  
Não entendo é porque é que os galegos querem um radar se já tem um da rede nacional na Corunha, mas deve ser alguma guerra com o governo central. Sorte para o pessoal do Minho, pois o radar vai para Pontevedra. Os galegos com o seu serviço regional de meteorologia MeteoGalicia está cada vez melhor. A quando da depressão Balduína fartei-me de andar a ver registos de estações deles, que luxo de informação que disponibilizam ao público e quase em tempo real  E a Galiza nem é das regiões mais ricas de Espanha 




AnDré disse:


> E quanto custará um radar que emite imagens com esta precisão:
> Hão-de reparar que tem em conta o relevo. Às vezes há chuva nos vales, outras vezes nas montanhas. Faz distinção entre as encostas dos alpes... Enfim.
> Ah, e actualização de 10 em 10 minutos




Isso não é nada, ora vê lá estes:

1) Vai aqui:
U.S. NEXRAD Radar Stations
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/map.asp

2) Depois clica algures no mapa onde há tempestades, por exemplo neste momento na costa leste onde vês ecos de radar mais intensos.

3) Com o rato demarca uma área para fazer zoom onde vejas ecos mais intensos

4) Depois clica em "Storm Track" e a seguir em "Animate Map"









O software identifica e numera-te as tempestades, indica a provável direcção das mesmas com setas e identifica com simbolos possiveis eventos extremos como granizo, tornados, supercélulas, etc. Actualizações de 5m.

Por baixo da imagem de radar tens uma tabela com a legenda e com as diversas tempestades, a velocidade a que se deslocam, novas a formar-se, altura das células, probalidade de granizo extremo, etc,etc







Além disso também podes ver a precipitação acumulada estimada pelo radar (clica em Total Precipitation), e claro, consultar o histórico. E isto é só o básico, porque se quiseres pagar tens software para o computador só para isto com muito mais funcionalidades ainda. 


Luxo... EUA é outro campeonato ....


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2008 às 01:18)

Realmente é impressionante este radar do wunderground.
Será que é ambição deles fazerem algo assim na europa? Não era nada mal pensado!

Quanto ao custo do radar português, é de facto um abuso. Mas inclui não sei quantos meses de instalação, mais as burocracias envolventes à obra. Enfim. Acaba por custar mais essas ninharias todas que o próprio equipamento


----------



## apassosviana (22 Abr 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Preço*

Responderam-me com os preços, o radar serie seiscentos apresentado aqui no forum custa a volta de 21mil contos, e nao é doppler pois esse era muito mais, ( á taxa de cambio de hoje), 

ps: quando me sair o euromilhoes espalho por aí alguns


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Preço*



apassosviana disse:


> Responderam-me com os preços, o radar serie seiscentos apresentado aqui no forum custa a volta de 21mil contos, e nao é doppler pois esse era muito mais, ( á taxa de cambio de hoje),
> 
> ps: quando me sair o euromilhoes espalho por aí alguns



Se cada um dos membros do meteopt (934 membros) doar pouco mais de 22 contos conseguiamos comprar um.


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Preço*



apassosviana disse:


> Responderam-me com os preços, o radar serie seiscentos apresentado aqui no forum custa a volta de 21mil contos, e nao é doppler pois esse era muito mais, ( á taxa de cambio de hoje),
> 
> ps: quando me sair o euromilhoes espalho por aí alguns





Ou então sempre podemos esperar por uma promoçãozinha no LIDL


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Preço*



apassosviana disse:


> Responderam-me com os preços, o radar serie seiscentos apresentado aqui no forum custa a volta de 21mil contos, e nao é doppler pois esse era muito mais, ( á taxa de cambio de hoje),
> 
> ps: quando me sair o euromilhoes espalho por aí alguns



Se calhar se o IM coloca-se um desses em cada capital de distrito estavamos mais bem servidos e saia mais barato que comprar um novo


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Preço*



Minho disse:


> Ou então sempre podemos esperar por uma promoçãozinha no LIDL



Ah caramba! O LIDL nunca nos deixaria ficar mal! Esperem mais um ano e sai um radar do LIDL de 30 euros! Funcionará que nem um brinco (excepto quando a vizinha de cima estiver a tomar banho pois a interferência com a àgua dirá que está a cair um autêntico dilúvio nas redondezas). Depois o PLUS lança um radar a dez euros muito melhor e instala-se uma concorrência de radares que nunca mais vai acabar! Os que compraram no LIDL voltam-se a sentir roubados e nunca mais ninguém se lembra do preço original destes instrumentos... 

Sonha vitamos, sonha...


----------



## apassosviana (23 Abr 2008 às 17:55)

o mesmo tipo de radar mas em versao dopller custa 312 mil euros (cambio de hoje em que o euro subiu mais face ao dolar)


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Um exemplo concreto dos impedimentos orográficos na cobertura de radar:






This image shows the coverage of MetService radars over New Zealand. Each of the radars is located at the center of the circles. The smaller circles mark the area/range in which the radar is very accurate and the larger area outside of these is useful as a heads-up.

http://blog.metservice.com/2015/06/flying-under-the-radar/


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 14:42)

Uma função adicional para os radares meteorológicos:



> In the 2009-10 Federal Budget the Bureau received $48M over seven years for the installation of four new radars, the installation of a verification network for each new radar, and to improve the underlying science for extreme weather forecasting.
> 
> Each radar will be furnished with:
> 
> ...





> The Bureau currently uses radar data almost exclusively for Nowcasting — predicting what will happen during the short-term (next several hours over scales of a few kilometres). Nowcasting systems use high resolution radar data to provide a detailed forecast for the next hour or two. These techniques are crucial as Numerical Weather Prediction (NWP) which is used for predictions beyond the Nowcast period, can be of somewhat limited value in the first 6 hours of the forecast period.
> 
> Through the Science component of SREP, the Bureau will undertake research into ingesting and utilising radar observations directly in NWP models to enhance their functionality in forecasting extreme weather, especially on the shorter (less than 6 hours) timescales.



http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/radar/about/srep.shtml


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

Recentemente o IPMA tem andado a testar formas de remover algum do ruído presente nas imagens de radar, que por vezes podem levar a erros na leitura das imagens ou nas observações técnicas. Mas nunca é uma tarefa fácil. O IPMA publicou hoje no site um artigo interessante sobre a tecnologia do radar de Arouca, e a forma como tentam evitar estes erros.



> Em outubro de 2015 foi iniciada a exploração operacional do sistema de radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro (A/PG) em modo de polarização dupla. Este facto veio a traduzir-se pelo processamento adicional de diversas grandezas ditas polarimétricas, face às normalmente obtidas pelos sistemas convencionais.
> 
> Estas grandezas permitem, através de uma cadeia de processamento relativamente complexa, identificar e distinguir a natureza de diversos tipos de sinal detetados pelo radar. Com base nesta discriminação é possível filtrar, do conjunto de alvos detetados, um grande número destes que não apresentam interesse do ponto de vista meteorológico. Esta filtragem permite, por exemplo, obter imagens do campo da intensidade da precipitação sem a influência de alvos indesejáveis, os quais, na ausência de tal filtragem, iriam contaminar o campo obtido, gerando alguns pixeis com informação erradamente atribuída a precipitação.
> 
> ...



Fig. 1

Fig. 2

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../textos/radar-polarizacao-dupla-17122015.html


----------

